# NORTHERN IRELAND - Stadium and Arena Development News



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Football:

Windsor Park, Linfield F.C. leased to the Northern Ireland National team (Self taken photos)

14000 Seated, 6000 standing.









South Stand, built 1905 updated thoughout, 2500 seats, 4500 terrace spaces

























Railway Stand, built 1920, updated in 1968 and 1984. 680 seats, 1500 terrace places

















Kop Stand, built 1996/7, 4000 seats.









North Stand, built 1986, 6800 seats.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

*Stadiums in Belfast, Northern Ireland*

Seaview, Crusaders F.C.

Main Stand.









Shore Road Terrace









Railway Terrace









The Shed


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Solitude, Cliftonville F.C.

Main stand.









Away stand, built 1998, 800 seats









The Cage, being demolished for a new 1000 seater stand this summer.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

The Oval, Glentoran F.C.

Main Stand









Railway Stand









City Terrace









Sydemham Terrace









Planning to get to the rest of the grounds in time, only have photos of Windsor as I’m there every other week for our home matches.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Belfast is, of couse, home to more sports than Football.

I apologise for the poor quality of the pictures below. 

*Ravenhill* - Ulster Rugby (12,800)


















*Casement Park* - Antrim GAA (32,500)










*Odyssey Arena* - Belfast Giants (8,700)


































Not to mention the proposed City of Belfast Stadium, which is really the only logical choice for both Northern Ireland Football and Ulster Rugby as a new home.










http://www.cityofbelfaststadium.com/flythrough.html


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya see I dinnae like rugger, gaa or Disney on Ice , 

There's 8 Irish League clubs in Belfast; *Linfield, Cliftonville, Crusaders*, Brantwood, *Donegal Celtic, Glentoran*, Harland and Wolff Welders and Dundela. 

The ones in bold are in the premier league and you can get shots of the ground empty if you get there early. The others are harder to get to as they're usually always closed uness a match is going on.










The Tax Dodgers havent got crowds like that from the place opened. They only get 2000 average now.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

G.C. said:


> The Tax Dodgers havent got crowds like that from the place opened. They only get 2000 average now.


Still twice as may as the average Irish League game!


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Been to Windsor latley?


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Not for a fair few years, I have to admit, but I did say "average Irish League game". That includes Larne playing Armagh City at Inver Park. Not just the Big Two. What is the average attendance for Linfield games these days? A quick look at the Glentoran site tells me it's about 2,000 per game at the Oval but the Linfield site seems to be less useful.


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

All looks a bit grim really.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

NeilF said:


> Not for a fair few years, I have to admit, but I did say "average Irish League game". That includes Larne playing Armagh City at Inver Park. Not just the Big Two. What is the average attendance for Linfield games these days? A quick look at the Glentoran site tells me it's about 2,000 per game at the Oval but the Linfield site seems to be less useful.


From an inside source  we averaged 3800 last season. 2000 would be our away support average 



Mickeebee said:


> All looks a bit grim really.


We dont get funding form the government to upgrade our grounds, even if we get a grant form the Sports Council its basically nothing.


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anybody have any more information on that new Belfast stadium they are planning on building?


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

The official website:

http://www.cityofbelfaststadium.com/

and this website: 

http://www.stadiumforbelfast.com/

should see you well. 

I find it rather strange that we've seen more from Stadium For Belfast than we have about the proposed Maze / Longkesh stadium. Interestingly enough, Edwin Poots, the NI Assembley minister in charge of the Maze stadium supports it. Funny that, with it being in his constituency. Considering that the Northern Irish public are being constantly assured that the Maze Stadium is the best option, despite no public financial plans or even full details of the stadium, architechture, transport links and so forth being made available, it leads one to worry about what the eventual outcome will be. It seems the best we can hope for is that Belfast City Council go ahead and build the City Of Belfast stadium, which is a much more suitable home for Northern Ireland international football and Ulster Rugby. It feels, at the moment, that the Ulster Branch of the IRFU, the IFA and the Ulster Branch of the GAA are being railroaded into the Maze project because politicians have made it the only offer on the table. Hopefully Belfast City Council can take the initiative and realise that Belfast needs a quality stadium.

It seems The Maze Stadium is going to become as big a joke as the original plans to build an Olympic swimming pool in Belfast. Eventually, with all the compromise and cut corners, a 30 metre pool, unusable for any sort of competition, was built. The Maze is trickling, dangerously, along a similiar path.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

What's the difference in capacity between the Maze and the CoB proposals? If either came to fruition, would each go for the 'George Best Stadium' title?

Which has the greater popular support in Belfast?


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

EADGBE said:


> What's the difference in capacity between the Maze and the CoB proposals? If either came to fruition, would each go for the 'George Best Stadium' title?
> 
> Which has the greater popular support in Belfast?


The proposed Maze Stadium has an all-seated capacity of 35,000, with the potential to be increased to 42,000 when converted to terracing. The proposed city of Belfast stadium is to be about 25,000.

The most popular sport that has games on a weekly basis is probably rugby union. Ulster get an average gate of about 10,000 - 11,000 at Ravenhill. For Heineken Cup games, as well as interprovincials, sell-outs are regular, and for those games, and certain other "popular" games (mostly against the better Welsh sides like Scarlets and Ospreys), and a stadium with a capacity of up to 20,000 could well be more suitable, given how attendances at Ravenhill have grown in recent years and the very, VERY basic facilities at the ground.

International football gets the full 14,000 Windsor Park can hold, although getting tickets has become impossible these days, so a capacity of about 25,000 would be most suitable for football. International football is certainly much more popular than rugby union, but played nowhere near as regularly.

GAA is slightly more complex - the average attendance at Casement Park isn't that high, given its capacity but that's because Ulster finals and whatnot are held at St Tiernach's Park (Clones) in Monaghan, with Casement Park only holding Co. Antrim games. Assuming that Ulster finals were moved from Clones to the new Maze stadium, then it would probably be the most popular sport in NI, but with games even less regularly than international football. 

Given the capacity at Clones is 36,000, a move to the Maze is certainly desirable in that sort of sense for the GAA, whereas the capacity may be too great for both rugby union and football. 

I'd doubt any stadium at the Maze would go for the George Best Stadium because it would also house GAA. As far as I am aware, the City Of Belfast Stadium will have no GAA attachment and may feel more tempted. At the same time, George Best has already got an airport and a plane named after him, he's been on an Ulster Bank £5 note and there's a plan for a statue of him in Belfast City Hall (that may or may not piss vodka) so maybe the name may go to someone else.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking at it from over here, I've always liked the symbolism of using the Maze site as something positive for the future - especially if it was something that would encompass the GAA in the process. At the same time, I'd tend support any project that gives the largest possible capacity. For these reasons alone, I feel a greater resonance with the Maze option. 

Of course, it's easy for me to come to this view while in the real world, the project may suffer from being too far away or poorly served by infrastructure (and I don't know whether this is the case or not) leaving the actual consumers of the stadium with all the inconvenience that come with such problems. I also appreciate that 'white elephants' are to be avoided also.

I guess the main thing is to keep the choice a 'pure' one and not have the process hi-jacked by those trying to create a legacy for themselves. 

BTW, a vodka-pissing Bestie statue in City Hall would be great!


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

I think this is one of the main troubles, however; Edwin Poots is the MLA in charge of making the decision about the Maze. The thing is that it's also in his own constituency, which is obviously a worry. Can a man with a constituency bias really make the most suitable decision? 

I'm not one to engage in the whole "The stadium will become a museum to terror" debate. Really, one of the main reasons why I left Northern Ireland was to avoid people that think this way but I still think the stadium has potential hazards for all three sports involved, as well as a project in general.

The H-Blocks at the Maze are, as far as I am aware, listed buildings, yet there has been no information released as to how this 'minor problem' will be overcome. The transporation to the site, at present, is inadequate (honestly, that's probably a compliment to the transportation to the site at present) but we've seen no coherent strategy for transportation improvement, we've still not seen business plans, financial figures or even a render as to what the stadium will look like, nor has there been any real public consultation about the use of the site. No cogent reasons as to why other proposed sites were deemed unsuitable have been released. No details about other redevelopments on the site have been released. The minister who will ultimately be in charge of the project has a constituency bias. The site lacks nearby hotels and various other accommodation.

I mean, the list goes on but if you remember the thread we had here about why stadia fail a while ago, the Maze potentially ticks all the boxes; location relatively far from bulk of fanbase, excessive capacity for most games played there, poor transportation, pitch size unsuitable / athletics track for sports played there, unpopular with the fans of the sports that will be played there. This list goes on as well.

Sadly, I see all the problems of Northern Irish town and city planning in this one project; in an attempt to appease all, after all the necessary compromises have been made, the result suits none. The example I've always used about this is the Grove Leisure Centre in North Belfast; the original plan was for a 50 metre pool in order to bring a high standard of competition to Belfast. By the time the council and planners had pawed all over it, things were changed, compromises were made and the pool ended up being 30 metres long and useless for any sort of competition at all. It's an insane example but indicative of the problems of planning and development in Northern Ireland. 

More so, I see problems for local sports; Ulster Rugby may get crowds of 10,000+, but Ravenhill is used for a lot more than just Ulster games but for all the functioning games of Ulster Branch rugby, including school's cup finals, and local league finals and so forth. For these purposes, the Maze is a wholly unsuitable stadium, which would exist only to enforce Ulster Rugby to maintain their current grounds at their own expense. The same can be said about Irish league football; it seems improbable that the Maze would be suitable for Irish League finals, thus forcing the IFA and the Irish Premier League to maintain other venues for cup finals etc. The GAA maintains the same problems with County sides forces to maintain their own grounds, even thought they are rarely used. 

It is a plan frought with difficulties, none of which have been addressed in the public arena and at that, it is not something that I feel I can support. 

What the solution is, I don't know; as you correctly state, the City of Belfast Stadium is exclusory towards the GAA by it's planned pitch size and capacity. At the same time, I'm not sure a multi-sports stadium is necessarily the answer.

The only thing I feel is necessary is that the stadium be in Belfast. Northern Ireland has a centralised population that London can't even compete with. About 40% of Northern Ireland's population live in Belfast, Greater-Belfast and its satellite towns. It seems insane to build a stadium away from such a centralised population.

The only real question this leaves is what to do with the site at the Maze.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Really, that should be the easy bit. From well-wishing bystanders like me to egomaniac officials, we all sort of want something positive to come out of the Maze site (although perhaps for different reasons). If it was the best place for a stadium, great, if not then at least make it some sort of amenity that the whole community can be proud of. Even a nature reserve would be better. Whoever the idiot was that thought that they were culturally significant enough to give listed status to should be driven out of office IMO.

If the solution to avoid a monument to failure is to have separate grounds for different sports, then so be it. In fairness, most of the rest of the world has already come to that conclusion yet because of the heavy symbolism in NI, I can see why the notion of a shared stadium would be seized upon with greater zest. This is unfair to the province. Its people deserve what people in England and in the USA expect - specialist stadiums.

Incidentally, a mate of mine from Belfast once explained why the Odyssey and in particular the sport of ice hockey is so popular there. As a 'new' sport, introduced in the last ten years, it has no historical/sectarian affiliation and is therefore seen as bereft of 'baggage' and therefore more attractive to the family/silent majority sectors of the market. It makes perfect sense and gives a good context in which to view this subject.

Just one final point: I would love to see something with a 30k+ capacity in Belfast. I know that over-specification is to be avoided, but with a population of nearly 280,000 (city)/580,000 (metro area) [Wikipedia], it deserves a bigger stage.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

:soapbox: 

I was reading in the news today that the GAA do not want a stadium in Belfast and Ulster Rugby do. I found this interesting and actually, quite predictable; since the stadium would be used for inter-county GAA, location doesn't necessarily matter, and in fact, Belfast is pretty much out of the way for 7 of the 9 counties it would represent. For Ulster Rugby, on an average Friday evening, when most of the games are played, a couple of thousand in attendance will decide on the night to go and take a 15 minute bus ride. A 15 minute bus ride into Belfast City Centre, then another 30 minutes on the train might not be so appealing. Over the course of a season, the potential of losing out on those 2,000 fans for 2/3 of their home games isn't going to be a desirable thing. 

For Northern Ireland international football and GAA, this doesn't really matter, however. It's likely that people will go anyway, even if a few bigots do boycott their team because of the "politics" of the situation. There aren't many who will just randomly decide to go to an international football match or an inter-county GAA final for the hell of it. I think Ulster Rugby's decision makes sense.

Sadly, I can't see the NI Assembly forking up for the Maze stadium and then Belfast City Council forking out for a new stadium in Belfast. However, having had a look at some of the recent plans for alternatives to the Maze, one caught my eye; I'm not sure if you're familiar with the so-called "Titanic Quarter" redevelopment in the docklands in Belfast? There's a small piece of land just to the East of this redevelopment where a proposed stadium was located. 

In the very near vacinity of this piece of land if The Oval, the crumbling and, frankly, unsafe stadium of Glentoran F.C. The Oval is in such a bad state that it was used, not too long ago, in a programme about how English stadia were unsafe in the 80s. Glentoran are looking for a new home and have considered, within the last 18 months, of selling the significant ground at The Oval and building a stadium with a capacity of about 12,000 on this site. with the sale of Ravenhill, which really would turn into prime real estate, Ulster Rugby could join Glentoran on that project and take the stadium up to about 20,000. A railway line and motorway enable fantastic access to this site, so any improvements in transport would be minimal, but it's about as centrally located as you'll find in Belfast. The more I think about, the more the Maze seems to suit international football and GAA but not Ulster Rugby.

I don't think a stadium in Belfast explicity needs a capacity of 35k+ if the country does, since the sports played there would be international, or at least, representative of various parts of the country. One way or another, however, Belfast does need a quality stadium. Sadly, I cannot see any of the local football teams, with the exception of Glentoran and Linfield, coming up with anything at all. I was quite amazed, even, when G.C. posted the pictures of Solitude in this thread. Last time I was there, half of the stadium was a muddy bank with rocks in it. With that, I think of Ulster Rugby could get involved with one of these projects, and I see Glentoran as the more likely, then a 20,000 or so capacity stadium could be built in an area due to undergo some serious regeneration. Given that it would be private enterprise, that seems a very beneficial scenario. 

I get the feeling that a stadium is required to turn the Maze into something beneficial to Northern Ireland. I can't see it working as just a retail site for some reason. I think Belfast has enough 'just out of town' retail sites as it is, so it needs something else to take people there. As I said, I fear that a multipurpose, all-encompassing stadium may not work, but I'd certainly support a stadium on the site if full business plans are made available and transport solutions published. Don't get me wrong, I'm not opposed to the idea, I'm just wary, given the terrible planning within NI's past.

On ice-hockey in Belfast; I think you are exactly right. While it's no longer a sellout of 8,000 odd people, it still remains more popular than football, except for Linfield and Glentoran. I think the same reason can be applied to Ulster Rugby. Unlike most things that carry the name, Ulster Rugby is a team that represets the traditional 9 Counties of Ulster and has never taken a particularly political stance, even if fans wish to drag it into having one. It brings fans together from both sides of the political spectrum. Perhaps more importantly, it is the only team playing within Northern Ireland that has had major success on anything more than a domestic scale, having won the European Cup in 1999, the Celtic Cup in 2003 and the Celtic League in 2005/2006. Cross community sports go a long way in Northern Ireland, and that's an important thing to see.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm only vaguely familiar with the Titanic Quarter - as my only trip to Belfast co-incided with a visit to the Odyssey and as you know, the complex looks across the water to the H&W yards.

Do you have room for another Tesco in Belfast or around the Maze area? As Everton and half the RFL is finding, they're very amenable to joint developments with a local stadium if it ticks a few boxes in the planning process - or is there not the same difficulty acquiring retail sites over there yet? It's only a planning dodge if retail sites are in short supply!


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

On this picture, Titanic Quarter is being built on the phallic piece of land between the River Lagan and Musgrave Channel, and comes right the way down to the Abercorn Basin, which is the part, if you crane your neck, sorta looks like a T-Rex head jutting in off the river; this leaves the piece of land framed by the Sydenham Bypass and the southern edge of Victora Park for a potential stadium.

Sadly, since Tesco didn't arrive all that long ago in Belfast, it has never really faced any planning problems. No major retailer has, to be honest. That said, I don't think there would be a Tesco as central as this piece of land, or even usable land as central as this, so there is the distinct possibility. I'd like to hope some sort of stadium does get built on this site. Titanic Quarter seems to be the first thing in quite some time that Belfast City planners have ever managed to do well, or at least, plan well and with the land available and sports in dire need of a quality stadium in the city, it would feel like a massive, wasted opportunity for something not to happen.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Also, there would be the opportunity to share parking facilities then with the Odyssey and neighbouring leisure complex.

When you first mentioned this, I nearly said "you mean by the City Airport?", but I didn't know how far east you meant - and my memory of the area isn't wholly reliable. Looking at this, I now wonder if (irony of ironies) there would be a concern about the potential for terrorism (Islamist, not home-grown) by siting a stadium essentially at the end of a runway. 

I know Twickenham has special plans in this regard, due to it being right under the flight path from Heathrow.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Dont worry, the RA, UVF and UDA will be working on air and land defence measures if its built, and at least we can throw petrol bombs


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

EADGBE said:


> Also, there would be the opportunity to share parking facilities then with the Odyssey and neighbouring leisure complex.


Exactly; with parking facilities, supposedly at least, in place for crowds of about 9,000 - 10,000, and available land to increase this, not to mention good road and train access in place, and within walking distance of the city centre, it seems an ideal site in terms of access and transport. 

I'm not too sure about the terrorism thing; I mean, now that it's been brought up, I can see the worry but I think, by extension, they are also in the process of building one of the largest waterfront regenerations in Europe (which is no mean feat, given what's going on in Clydeside in (just outside of, if you're a Clydesider) Glasgow), which is also at the end of the same runway. I can't imagine that such a project is being built without any contingency planning for such a thing and I'd imagine the same sort of work would also have to go into any stadium built on the site. I'd imagine any stadium would now have to be built with such plans, but perhaps to a greater degree, given the location we're talking about. What exactly that would be, I have no idea. Surface to air molatovs perhaps :cheers:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

NeilF said:


> What exactly that would be, I have no idea. Surface to air molatovs perhaps :cheers:


A massive wan of these that launches glass barrels of petrol and sugar 









But serierously, if there was an islamic attack here then the backlash would be severe. Total "get the f*ck out in six hours or we'll burn you out" severe.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

G.C. said:


> A massive wan of these that launches glass barrels of petrol and sugar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There certainly is that. 

I did nearly type that myself when I first mentioned the terrorism thing but thought better of it. I often do the same thing when I'm catching up with mate from Belfast. It's okay to agree if he says it but it's perhaps a little tactless if I say it first.

Taking your point to its logical conclusion and with tongue firmly in cheek, does that mean after once laying claim to have 'the most bombed hotel in Europe', that Belfast is now one of the safest places in the UK (for that kind of thing)?


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, while on one of my ridiculous fits of boredom, while staying with my parents on one of the smaller, more remote and less populated Scottish islands, I decided to buy and read The Sun, having gone through The Telegraph, The Times, The Guardian and The Independent. In the immortal words of one letter to the editor that will both amuse and haunt me, in equal measure, for the rest of my life; "Now that the IRA are on our side, shouldn't the government be attempting to use their expertise in order to defeat Islamic terror?" What I take from that is that Northern Ireland is now the terrorism equivalent of one of those BBC shows where ex-cons show people how not to get conned.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

NeilF said:


> What I take from that is that Northern Ireland is now the terrorism equivalent of one of those BBC shows where ex-cons show people how not to get conned.


PMSL!!

:lol:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not being ignorant or nowt, but most people in Northern Ireland have no time or tollerance for immigrants, which is possibly why there are no pro Islamic parades in our town and cities. After what almost happened in Glasgow I expected there to be attacks on the community of which Sinjed Maheed and Maheeds A'roastin  came from, but there has been nothing.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

The one that's been doing the rounds in Edinburgh was Sinjed Mijeep. hno:


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

I've only just come across this on bbc.co.uk (from 24th July). Looks like it's going to run and run (surprise, surprise)


GAA 'rules out city stadium plan'

The GAA would not agree to a proposed multi-sports stadium being built in Belfast, Sports Minister Edwin Poots has said.

Mr Poots said the GAA had ruled out proposed stadia on both the Belfast North Foreshore site and the Titanic Quarter.

Gaelic sports, soccer and rugby would be played at any future stadium.

Plans have been drawn up for a 35,000-seater facility at the Maze site, near Lisburn in County Antrim.

Mr Poots said the Irish Football Association was open to various sites, but its chief executive, Howard Wells, had a personal preference for the Maze, which is a former prison.

The minister told the assembly's culture committee that rugby authorities favoured a Belfast site.	

Assembly members interrupted their summer recess to address the controversial matter.

Mr Poots told the committee that consultants had begun work on a final business plan.

This would focus on a number of options including an economic appraisal of the Maze proposal, the "virtual Belfast" option and a cost analysis of refurbishing existing sporting venues.

Ulster Unionist committee vice chairman David McNarry asked the minister what impact unionist indignation would have on his decision on whether to take forward the Maze stadium plan.

Mr Poots said that while the issue of the conflict transformation centre was a matter for another department, "ultimately no unionist will accept any proposal which will be a glorification of terrorism".

He said cross-community consensus was essential.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

I think it will. Ulster Rugby have recently said that they favour a stadium in Belfast, which comes as no great surprise. What is, perhaps, more telling about the expected outcome and time frame is that Ulster Rugby are planning, in the very near future, to begin upgrading Ravenhill and the GAA have announcted another multi-million revamp of Casement Park. At this point, I think the worry is more about the excess that will be, privately, spent on stadium upgrades that shouldn't be needed than anything else.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Do you have any details on the Ravenhill upgrading?


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

The original plan from 2005:










_An ambitious £5 million refurbishment plan for the Ravenhill Grounds has been approved by the Executive Committee of the Ulster Branch...
Phase 1 and 2 of the plans will revolve around the construction of a new stand behind the existing terrace and the building of a stand at the car-park end of the ground.

Feedback from supporters said that they would like a roof for the terrace and so in Phase 1 of the development the whole terrace will be covered and the stand, built at the back of the exisiting terrace, would accommodate around 600 perople

Future plans, phases 3 and 4 which will be dependent on the success of the first two phases, would involve the replacement of the existing stand and the construction of another at the Aquinas end of the ground.

While the plans have been rubber-stamped by the Ulster Branch Executive Committee they are still subject to planning permission - however, if no major planning issues arise it would be hoped that the first phase of the refurbishment would be complete by January 2007.

The redevelopment, when complete, will significantly increase income generation, vital for the funding of the game at both grassroots and professional levels.

Ulster Rugby is still committed to the government's plan for a multi-sport stadium but must develop Ravenhill to increase revenue and improve player and supporter facilities in the mean-time.

Ulster Rugby Chief Executive Michael Reid said "In the short term we need to generate income prior to a multi-sport national stadium being built and secondly we need to maintain our home for rugby football in Ulster, which is Ravenhill".

Ulster Rugby hope to secure up to £1.6 million from the government's new safe sportsground scheme and will raise the rest from commercial activity - the key to success will be the support of the public and the business community._

As far as I am aware, the plans have changed little since then, beyond timing. Apparently, the stand at the Aquinas end of the ground (south-west facing) is unlikely to be built. This is both based on a perceived lack of money and because of poor access to that end of the ground. Similiarly, the upgrade of the current grandstand is being held back, based on money issues. 

So, what we really have is:

The current plans are, in essence, the same general plans as those previously announced in 2005. The original planning permission was lodged in October 2005. Since then, a Traffic Impact Survey has been undertaken and should have been completed in May 2006. However, there have been registered concerns by locals; traffic problems, sale of alcohol and so forth. About 16 months ago, the plans were as below. In an interview given by Ulster Branch CEO, Michael Reid on 30th March 2007, it appears these are still very close to being the plans:

"Detailed planning and tendering will take about 6 months (to Nov 06) after which work can commence on phases 1 (Terrace) & 2 (Carpark). Work on these should be complete in about 10 months (By Autumn 07)" - Obviously, these are now invalid.

So, what, essentially, will happen is that the terrance will be reduced in height, and apparently, the slope altered for health and safety. This will leave a covered terrace for 4,7000 people and 4 rows of seating for 600 people. Above this seating will be a members' lounge, restaurant, corporate boxes and a TV gantry. There will be toilet facilities to the rear of the new structure. 

The newly built stand at the carpark end will have a standing promenade for 1000 people and a seated area for a further 1000. This new stand will contain new changing rooms and a bar that opens to the real. The bar will be covered, but open on three sides. There is then a plan to rebuild the current promenade and grandstand, but this is not yet at the planning stage and will only be considered if the rebuilding of the terrace and the new stand at the Car Park end are successful. Development of the Aquinas End is not being considered at present.

Overall, following completion of the current plans, we would expect:

- Capacity will remain the same, overall. 

- The standing room on the terrace will be decreased by about 30%.

- There will be a new stand built at the carpark end. 

In terms of when this will happen all depends on when full planning goaheads are given. Because of the obvious damages to capacity, building must be coordinated with the playing season. Each time new objections are raised by local residents, the timing gets pushed back. If it gets pushed beyond a certain date (precise details of which I'm not sure), a full year will be lost. As certain objections are ongoing, this means that work cannot start until the end of this coming (2007 - 2008) season.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks - very interesting. I'm looking forward to seeing Ravenhill packed out for the Italy friendly in a couple of weeks...


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Demolition of the 'Cage' started in early November, making way for a new 1000 seater sand.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Bloody hell - the last time I was at Solitude, an eagle-eyed Glentoran fan pointed out the the grass needed cutting. On the roof of the main stand... Seriously, though, it's nice to see that stadium redevelopment in the Irish League is finally moving along. I see that Crusaders also have plans for a new stadium and Glentoran are currently looking for a site for a new stadium, having sold The Oval to a redevelopment company a few years back.

How the cage used to look:










Other images of Solitude:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

NeilF said:


> Bloody hell - the last time I was at Solitude, an eagle-eyed Glentoran fan pointed out the the grass needed cutting. On the roof of the main stand...


That patch of grass has now became a tree :lol:

Portadown have also started work on their ground. I'll stick the images up when I get them sorted.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

*Riverside Stadium, Institute FC*

Institute FC are currently constructing a 750 capacity covered terrace to bring them up to the new IFA Invitational League standard, as well as drug testing facilities, ladies changing facilities and a first aid station.














































The new stand is located at the far end of this photo.









They also aim to expand the away stand to bring the ground up to the 3000 capacity mark.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Update - Pillions have been added.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

They hope to have it completed for the upcoming Quarter Final Game against Coleraine and they hope to have it safe for use on next Saturday,


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

Neat and tidy little ground that.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

koolio said:


> LOL


What is so spectactularly funny about it shit brick?


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

G.C. said:


> What is so spectactularly funny about it shit brick?


I must admit that my initial reaction to your post was that you were taking the p*ss out of all these huge stadium projects by posting pics of this 'grass roots' level work.

However, as you are clearly interested in this smaller project - and as I have an interest in a number of much smaller clubs here in Oz, I'd be curious about any other info you have... Any idea how much a stand this size costs to construct? And, please, do you plan to keep up a 'construction diary' for the rest of us? I'll be interested to see what it's going to look like when finished.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

If people like him knew *anything* about the Irish League then they would know there is no funding in it for stadium development.


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks good, nice to see stadium infrastructure improvements in Ulster, Ballymena and Coleraine have decent stadiums already, as do Portadown and Glenavon. Could be a nice little league there.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are any other teams in Northern Ireland planning stadium expansions?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> Are any other teams in Northern Ireland planning stadium expansions?


Cliftonville (there is a thread on this page about their development), Portadown and Glenavon are expanding their current grounds while Crusaders, Larne and Glentoran are seeking planning permission and land for their new stadiums.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

This will not be a seated stand. It has been developed as a terrace after false information was released.




























They are still on target to have it opened on Saturday, with the completion of the side and back walls, although the roof wont be on until next week.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Roof is now on and it will be completed well ahead of schedule:


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm affraid my first reaction was LOL as well. Is this a stadium for an amateur or professional club?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

High winds have stopped work, meaning it wont be open tomrrow.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

*Shamrock Park, Portadown FC*

Support structure their new 2000 seater stand is being put into place:














































This is stage two of their development of their ground:

1. A stand build four years ago, holding 900 at one end of the ground, initaly for away supporters.
2. This 2000 seater stand replacing the Shed Terace.
3. Pitch will be moved up to the 900 seater stand along with new floodlights installed
4. A clone of this stand on the opposite side.

Initialy this new stand will be for the home supporters, but will be given to the away supporters when phase 4 in completed.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Half the steel work is completed:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

any renders?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Architects drawings:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Renders of the new stand:


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Ground layout after phase 4 is completed










You can see the current layout below the completed ground.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank for the pics, G.C. Seems Shamrock Park is going to be one of the best in the Irish League for a couple of seasons at least. Any word on how much these new stands are costing? What have they got in the way of facilities?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

There are going to be two bars under this new one, replacing the Social and the Challet as the choice areas to have a drink. And while the work is getting done on the current home stand there wil be temporary changing rooms installed.

Dont know the exact cost, but from what ive been told from someone in the business, 1000 seats cost one million, so were looking at a figure of 2 million, then labour costs have to be included.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice to see the work at Solitude coming along. Do you know why there is to be more rows of seating / steeper rake or something at the far end than at the near end in the above picture? I've noticed this with the other new stand behind the other goal as well; it doesn't seem to be a space issue... 

As a suggestion; there seems to be a lot of work going on in the Irish League at the moment - perhaps if you made a combined Irish League thread, it would get a lot more attention than numerous seperate threads?


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

NeilF said:


> Nice to see the work at Solitude coming along. Do you know why there is to be more rows of seating / steeper rake or something at the far end than at the near end in the above picture? I've noticed this with the other new stand behind the other goal as well; it doesn't seem to be a space issue...


I have the architects drawings somewhere, but there is going to be media facilites in the far corner.


----------



## aaronniuk (Mar 11, 2008)

*new pics*


----------



## aaronniuk (Mar 11, 2008)

*some new pics*

some updated pictures of the new stand.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Belfast*


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

*BELFAST - Windsor Park (12,950 -> 18,000)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21510912



> Work on the redevelopment of Windsor Park is set to begin in September after planning permission for the £29.2m project was granted on Wednesday.
> 
> Environment Minister Alex Attwood announced the go-ahead for the planned 18,000 all-seater upgrade of the South Belfast stadium.
> 
> ...












Currently looks like this


----------



## C F Looprevil (Jul 14, 2012)

Am I right saying that it looks as if three of the stands are staying (main and two ends), new side stand across from main being built and this and the two ends being joined and re-roofed?

Looks totally different and brings it right up to date!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry, capacity is under 30,000
Stadiums and Sport Arenas - Forum Rules


----------



## Ulster Boy (Aug 26, 2012)

C F Looprevil said:


> Am I right saying that it looks as if three of the stands are staying (main and two ends), new side stand across from main being built and this and the two ends being joined and re-roofed?
> 
> Looks totally different and brings it right up to date!


Nearly right. One end stand has already been demolished.


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's the plans for the redevelopment of Ravenhill Rugby Ground:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-16693209

And Plans for the redevelopment of Casement Park GAA ground:
http://belfastmediagroup.com/its-game-on/


----------



## belfastuniguy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Newry construction company O'Hare and McGovern hits the back of the net with £35m Windsor contract*


Newry construction company O'Hare and McGovern has won the £35m contract to redevelop Belfast's Windsor Park football stadium, the Sports Minister has said. Caral Ni Chuilin told the Assembly yesterday that the "most economically advantageous tender" had been identified, after her department confirmed £31m in funding from its coffers last month.

"As no challenges were received...the funding agreement was issued to the Irish Football Association (IFA), and the successful contractor, O'Hare and McGovern, was appointed in December 2013," the Minister said.

O'Hare and McGovern yesterday confirmed it is working on the design development of the stadium, the first stage in its overhaul.

The IFA will put up the remaining £4m of costs. A spokeswoman for the IFA said: "The Irish FA has issued a letter to O'Hare and McGovern to undertake the pre-construction design works for the stadium development. "The pre-construction design phase is anticipated to be completed in March with works commencing thereafter."

The win is a feather in the cap for O'Hare and McGovern, headed up by Eamon O'Hare, which is understood to have also bid for the £77m project to redevelop the GAA stadium Casement Park, eventually won by a consortium of Heron Bros in Co Londonderry and UK stadium specialist the Buckingham Group. The Windsor Park contract, which is expected to take 19 months, will include the completion of the East Stand, demolition of the existing South Stand and the building of a new one, and renovation to the North and West Stands.

Newry and Mourne SDLP MLA Dominic Bradley welcomed O'Hare and McGovern's continued success. "They're a company at the top of their game, no pun intended. No doubt this contract will secure the future of the firm, and employment in Newry and further afield," he said.

In December, the Minister announced that her department would fund both Windsor Park and Casement Park to the tune of £31m and £62m respectively. While it has already fully funded the £14.7m redevelopment of Ravenhill, which is being carried out by Gilbert-Ash.

She described her department's £31m in funding as "a new chapter" for the historic south Belfast pitch.

Economist John Simpson said O'Hare and McGovern had withstood the pressures of the downturn well. "Winning this contract is definitely to their credit. They have stayed in the black all the way through the recent period," he said. "Turnover had fallen from around £67m in the year to December 2010 to £36m two years later, with pre-tax profits down from £6.4m to £3.3m in the same period. They have kept themselves well afloat and adjusted well."

In February 2013 O'Hare McGovern won a £32m contract to build a centre for experimental medicine at Queen's, on the university's health sciences campus.


----------



## kivo (May 17, 2009)

*BELFAST - Windsor Park (14,000 -> 18,000)*

*Northern Ireland*









8x British Home Championship:

*Linfield FC*









51x Irish League:
1890–91, 1891–92, 1892–93, 1894–95, 1897–98, 1901–02, 1903–04, 1906–07, 1907–08, 1908–09, 1910–11, 1913–14, 1921–22, 1922–23, 1929–30, 1931–32, 1933–34, 1934–35, 1948–49, 1949–50, 1953–54, 1954–55, 1955–56, 1958–59, 1960–61, 1961–62, 1965–66, 1968–69, 1970–71, 1974–75, 1977–78, 1978–79, 1979–80, 1981–82, 1982–83, 1983–84, 1984–85, 1985–86, 1986–87, 1988–89, 1992–93, 1993–94, 1999–00, 2000–01, 2003–04, 2005–06, 2006–07, 2007–08, 2009–10, 2010–11, 2011–12

42 Irish Cup:
1890–91, 1891–92, 1892–93, 1894–95, 1897–98, 1898–99, 1901–02, 1903–04, 1911–12, 1912–13, 1914–15, 1915–16, 1918–19, 1921–22, 1922–23, 1929–30, 1930–31, 1933–34, 1935–36, 1938–39, 1941–42, 1944–45, 1945–46, 1947–48, 1949–50, 1952–53, 1959–60, 1961–62, 1962–63, 1969–70, 1977–78, 1979–80, 1981–82, 1993–94, 1994–95, 2001–02, 2005–06, 2006–07, 2007–08, 2009–10, 2010–11, 2011–12

9 Irish League Cup:
1986–87, 1991–92, 1993–94, 1997–98, 1998–99, 1999–00, 2001–02, 2005–06, 2007–08


----------



## kivo (May 17, 2009)

Work started yesterday on increasing the capacity from 14,000 to 18,000

http://www.irishfa.com/news/item/9062/work-begins-at-windsor-park/


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## aaronniuk (Mar 11, 2008)

Windsor Park South Stand demolition

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/l...-at-the-history-of-windsor-park-30430758.html


----------



## aaronniuk (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@OfficialIrishFA:










https://twitter.com/OfficialIrishFA


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@OfficialIrishFA:



















https://twitter.com/OfficialIrishFA


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From rossibufc on the footballgroundguide forum:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@Linfieldtv:










https://twitter.com/Linfieldtv


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

So I'm assuming with the redevelopment, this essentially makes the Northern Ireland national Team have precedent over Linfield?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone with detailed plans of the Kingspan stadium? Any or all of the stands? Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Leedsrule said:


> Anyone with detailed plans of the Kingspan stadium? Any or all of the stands? Would be greatly appreciated


Click on the link below:

http://epicpublic.planningni.gov.uk/PublicAccess/zd/zdApplication/application_searchform.aspx

In the 'Application Reference' area enter the following:

Z/2010/1319/F


Click search, then 'click to view'. 

After that click on 'Associated Documents', then click view associated documents.

Finally, click on PLANS, MAPS AND DRAWINGS.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Perfect, exactly what i was looking for 

Thanks a lot RMB


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Any updates on the Windsor Park redevelopment?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@BillyBlue_1886:



















https://twitter.com/BillyBlue_1886


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Windsor Park: Safety fears over West Stand after cracks spotted
> 
> Club and international matches at Windsor Park in Belfast could be in doubt after the West Stand was sealed off because of possible subsidence.
> 
> Cracks in the structure of the stand were spotted on Tuesday and the area has been sealed off.


www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32137105?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

@1Richardh:



















https://twitter.com/1Richardh


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Seems to be getting worse each day:










Can't see this stand being saved at all.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Irish FA told damaged Windsor Park stand should be demolished*
> 
> The Irish Football Association has been advised to demolish the damaged West Stand at Windsor Park in a preliminary structural report now with the Northern Ireland football governing body.
> 
> ...


www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32337139


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.irishtimes.com/sport/soccer/international/windsor-park-s-damaged-west-stand-to-be-demolished-1.2182445



> Windsor Park’s damaged west stand to be demolished
> IFA say Northern Ireland’s key Euro 2016 qualifier against Romania will go ahead at Belfast venue
> 
> The damaged west stand at Windsor Park in Belfast is to be demolished within eight weeks, a senior official has said.
> ...


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkA8fVLGZyo

On the plus side they seem to be ramping up work on the East Stand to see if they can get seats installed in time to mitigate any loss of capacity from the demolition of the West Stand



> Mr Nelson said: "Naturally it is sad that we are having to resolve the West Stand issues in this manner, however the project team has worked tirelessly over the past three weeks to develop a plan which will enable us to play Romania in our own home in eight weeks' time.
> 
> "Now the decision has been made, the focus turns to delivery. We will keep in close touch with Uefa and the relevant safety authorities to ensure that they are fully aware of, and in agreement with, our plans."
> 
> He said the 10,000 capacity for the Romania fixture would be met for the game by accelerating work on the East Stand, South East Quadrant, and South Stand.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@RoyMcGIvern:










https://twitter.com/RoyMcGIvern


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

http://www.irishfa.com/stadium-development#

@PaddyBrennan7:










https://twitter.com/PaddyBrennan7


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Herzog & de Meuron designed FCB seats being installed. 

@OfficialIrishFA:










https://twitter.com/OfficialIrishFA


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Pace really picking in terms of the seating installation

Photos from www.irishfa.com


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Railway End nearing completion

Photo courtesy of https://twitter.com/bluesbrothers86


----------



## Colm Flynn (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Colm Flynn (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Big Ballers (Oct 16, 2014)

Von einer Innenquelle Gemittelt wir 3800 letzte Saison. 2000 würde unsere Unterstützung entfernt Durchschnitt


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ ja aber hoffentlich wird diese nummer nur verbessern wegen bessere stadion Einrichtung und eine stärkere nordirische mannschaft. 

Auch muss ich sagen, dass man immer auf den "worldwide" seite auf englisch schreiben musst. die moderators wird wütend


----------



## RaveDave (Jun 5, 2015)

Big Ballers said:


> Von einer Innenquelle Gemittelt wir 3800 letzte Saison. 2000 würde unsere Unterstützung entfernt Durchschnitt


Are you talking about Linfield's attendances who own the stadium? this rebuild and refurb is needed for the national team, Northern Ireland have been selling out games for years in Windsor Park, the only complaint that most of us have is that it is not big enough, only holding approx 18,000 when finished.


----------



## diggs87 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Windsor Park*

Why are some of the seats red in the new stand. Are they temp or perm?


----------



## usernametaken (Jun 22, 2015)

Belfast deserves a bigger stadium than this, but it looks really good.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

diggs87 said:


> Why are some of the seats red in the new stand. Are they temp or perm?


Just temporary.


----------



## RaveDave (Jun 5, 2015)

diggs87 said:


> Why are some of the seats red in the new stand. Are they temp or perm?


The red seats were on loan from Reading FC for the Romania game, nearly all the seats in the new stand will have to be changed around into their final positions, the correct quantity of each of the 5 colours never arrived so the seats were installed in any order just to make sure the Romania game went ahead.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*SSE Arena Belfast*



> The guys are enjoying ripping our seats 💪 Here's hoping they've a lighter touch when handling our brand new seats












https://twitter.com/SSEBelfastArena


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From the UK section of the forum:



belfastuniguy said:


> Images courtesy of the Irish Football Association.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Are they doing anything about the roof, windshields or façade on the older stand at Windsor?

Will look a bit out of place with shiny new seats and everything else if it's still looking as tired as it does?


----------



## RaveDave (Jun 5, 2015)

trmather said:


> Are they doing anything about the roof, windshields or façade on the older stand at Windsor?
> 
> Will look a bit out of place with shiny new seats and everything else if it's still looking as tired as it does?


As far as i know the windshields are being replaced, but i don't think anything else is, the roof is only 3-4 years old, the back of the stand is due to be repainted, and the steel work touched up etc.

Its unfortuate that the money just wasn't available to rebuild the whole stadium, what we are going to have is a massive improvement on what we had but there is a sadness that we couldn't go the whole way and build everything brand new.


----------



## superted4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there any news on what's happening with the stand that had to be taken down for safety reasons? Is it going to be rebuilt and who is footing the bill?


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

I think northern ireland should redevelop a lot of football grounds to match english football association standards. Windsor park in belfast should be taken as an example.


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

Sandro14 said:


> I think northern ireland should redevelop a lot of football grounds to match english football association standards. Windsor park in belfast should be taken as an example.


Why?


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Urmstoniain said:


> Why?


Because some grounds aren't good looking. The oval in glentoran can become a state of the art football venue if the project to rebuild the ends gets underway.


----------



## Limericklad (Sep 20, 2016)

There are 1.5m people in NI. Neither the support nor the money is there for state of the art stadiums to be built in the Irish League.


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

Limericklad said:


> There are 1.5m people in NI. Neither the support nor the money is there for state of the art stadiums to be built in the Irish League.


Hence my 'concise' question.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

The market for football in Northern Ireland can be relatively small and the grounds can still be subpar for that level (if the aim is to grow the game). These aren't mutually exclusive observations.

There are teams in the Northern Ireland Premiership with seated capacities of 150, 300 and 380. Something akin to Gloucester City's New Meadow Park would represent a significant upgrade for more than couple top tier Northern Irish teams.


----------



## Harv_35 (11 mo ago)

Sandro14 said:


> Windsor park in belfast should be taken as an


That looks a great set up, which would be ideal for some of the lower end clubs in the league. I'm guessing from the look of the stand, its would be a more cost effective set up?


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

It’s a pity when the national stadium is smaller than the limit on here to get a thread of its own. You have to imagine the Euro 28 won’t be able to be played there.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Portadown Football Club are excited and delighted to be in a position to unveil plans for the upgrade, enhancement and redevelopment of Shamrock Park as we endeavour to make the football club and stadium the heart of the local community.

The proposals being put forward by the club include:


The old main home stand which is not currently in use being replaced with a 1046 seated stand increasing the spectator seating at Shamrock Park to 3814,
The existing training pitch at the Manor end of the ground being replaced with a state of the art training facility contained within a dome structure,
Relocation of the grass pitch towards the current away stand,
Upgrading the playing pitch to a 3G surface
Inclusion of business/incubation and community space within the new spectator stand.









Portadown FC announce plans for upgrade, enhancement & redevelopment of Shamrock Park


Portadown Football Club are excited and delighted to be in a position to unveil plans for the upgrade, enhancement and redevelopment of Shamrock Park as we endeavour to make the football club and stadium the heart of the local community. The proposals being put forward by the club include: The...




portadownfc.co.uk


----------



## youluckyfellow (Feb 21, 2018)

3G pitch being installed at Dungannon Swifts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524111669785513985


----------



## youluckyfellow (Feb 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527238341258780672


----------



## Blueandwhite (Dec 11, 2015)

youluckyfellow said:


> 3G pitch being installed at Dungannon Swifts.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524111669785513985


Swifts always had a great natural pitch. Sad to see this.


----------



## youluckyfellow (Feb 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531589186414944256


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Frustration mounts as communities minister Deirdre Hargey reveals Sub-Regional Stadia funds are still unable to be released

Communities minister Deirdre Hargey has confirmed that a £36.2m programme designed to improve regional football grounds in Northern Ireland will not go ahead until the Executive is restored.


----------

